#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-27
<Ubuntubruger2> Hey.. Jeg søger hjælp til boot fra USB.. Anyone? :D
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Hey.. Jeg søger hjælp til boot fra USB.. Anyone? :D
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  har du sat bois til det ?
<pixiarvai> bios
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, ja, jeg har fået den til at boote, den har installeret, nu kan jeg bare ikke få den til at starte Ubuntu efter den har genstartet..
<Ubuntubruger2> :)
<pixiarvai> jeg er ikke helt med nu, er det et usb-stick som du brugte til en install på pc'ens HD
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, det er det..
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har lavet mit usb stik til en installations enhed og ubuntu er indstalleret..
<pixiarvai> ok, kommer der en menu frem hvor du kan vælge hvad du starter op på (ubuntu's grub menu)
<Ubuntubruger2> ..men skal jeg ikke ændre i biosen hvor den booter fra når det er installeret?
<pixiarvai> altså, din pc skal jo så stå til at boote op fra den indbyggede hd, fik du ændret det efter at du havde indstillet det til usb (da du installerede via usb)
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, det er ændre nu.. så Hd står øverst på listen..
<pixiarvai> hmm
<pixiarvai> er det en 32 eller 64 bit udgave du forsøger at installere ? , jeg har nemlig selv haft problemer med usb/64bit
<Ubuntubruger2> Men når den så starter op kommer ASUS-logoet en en start up lyd, og så er skærmen bare sort og der er lige som en cursor der står og blinker.. Det er 32bit..
<pixiarvai> det lyder som om at der er fejl i grub, siden den ikke kommer længere . Jeg vil foreslå at du henter en helt ny iso, og så laver et nyt usb-stick til install
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay.. Det prøver jeg :D Jeg henter jo iso'en ned på en anden pc og laver USB derfra, det kan jeg godt' ikk?
<pixiarvai> jo da, hvilket program brugte du
<pixiarvai> Unetbootin virker udmærket under Win
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99#30
<pixiarvai> den 10.04 som jeg anbefaler i guiden er en LTS, men du kan bare hente den nye 11.04 med unity (hvis det er det som du vil)
<Ubuntubruger2> Mange tak, jeg vil forsøge mig frem :) Ellers skriver jeg igen..
<pixiarvai> du er velkommen :)
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger2, hurtigt spørgsmål: hvor længe har du ventet på boot?
<dmcn> min asus netbook viser også bare en blinkende cursor under boot, men kommer til ubuntu-login efter et lille minut
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har fået der installeret.. Hmm, underligt.. Nu prøver jeg at hente den nye iso.-fil.. og installere igen..
<pixiarvai> 1 minut til login ? , min er helt oppe på 28.01 sek ;)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  er du nået frem til grub, det er det som billedet her viser http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99#6
<dmcn> pixiarvai, det kan sgu også være den booter hurtigere - jeg går ikke så meget op i det, den hibernater oftest ;)
<pixiarvai> dmcn, bum giver et perfekt overblik, det er flot at den er helt klar til brug på 28sek
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har ikke fået hentet iso.-filen endnu..
<pixiarvai> nej, men på det install som er lavet, kom du da nogensinde frem til det som er vist på billedet ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Nej..
<pixiarvai> ok, så er det fejl i grub, den menu kommer straks efter "ASUS-logoet en en start up lyd"
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay.. Jeg prøver igen :D ..at boote fra usb og installere..
<pixiarvai> yes, det kan jo ske
<Ubuntubruger2> :)
<Ubuntubruger2> Æj, når jeg booter den nye står der bare syslinux og noget copyright noget..
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  jeg er lige lidt off/on pt ........ jeg skal lige have min datter ned på jorden igen, efter at jeg drillede med at slette hendes mp3-afspiller for rock, og smed justin bieber på den hehe
<Ubuntubruger2> Hehe :D Okay..
<pixiarvai> hvad er det for en pc
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er en ASUS M51sr..
<Ubuntubruger2> Min bostøtte kommer her om 4 min. så skal vi lige ha' styr på min verden ;) - så der er jeg lige off i 1½ time.. Men jeg genoptager mine forsøg derefter, håber stadig du er på..
<pixiarvai> det er jeg nok, og ellers kan du prøve i forum http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay :) Men tak for hjælpen indtil nu..
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål  vi har oprettet #ubuntu-dk-skole-klasse til mentorordningen, det hele virker sådan set ok, men jeg ville gerne have flere OP. på kanalen, hvordan gør man det ?
<Ubuntubruger2> pixiarvai, nå nu henter jeg 10.04 versionen.. Den vil ikke gøre noget med 11.04..
<pixiarvai> 10.04 er også fin, jeg bruger den selv
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay.. Nu ser jeg om den vil installerer det og starte det rigtigt op..
<pixiarvai> jeg er lidt spændt på det, ellers må vi tage den i forum, da der så er mange flere som kan give input
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, det er jeg skam os :D
<pixiarvai> hvor bor du henne i landet? , der er jo den mulighed at du fysik møder op i en linux user group
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg bor i Aalborg..
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay :)
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/afdelinger/  Aarhus er det tætteste jeg kan finde, men det er også en "ubuntugruppe", der er LUG (linux user group) flere steder
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay.. Ja for jeg magter ikke at slås med det Windows længere.. Og jeg har erfaring i at bruge Ubuntu - bare ikke selve installationen.. Hmm..
<pixiarvai> men lad os se hvad der sker med 10.04
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeps :D
<pixiarvai> måske er fejlen selve usb-sticked (ikke ret sandsynligt, men alligevel en mulighed)
<Ubuntubruger2> Hmm, måske, men jeg har sgu ikke lige andre.. Formaterer den lige..
<Ubuntubruger2> Der sker bare ikke en skid!!
<Ubuntubruger2> :(
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  er det en ny install du har prøvet med ?
<Ubuntubruger2> 2 sek.
<Ubuntubruger2> Prøver lige noget..
<Ubuntubruger2> pixiarvai, DET VIRKER!!! JAAAAAA.. Var du her havde du fået en stor krammer :D :D
<pixiarvai> super, det er dejligt at hører, hvad gjorte du så anderledes denne gang ?
<Ubuntubruger2> 10.04.. Tja..
<pixiarvai> og - på en helt ny install vil jeg anbefale denne guide http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57 , så burde de mest alm. ting (bla. flash og java) virke
<pixiarvai> 10.04 er også udmærket, og da det er en LTS, er den også understøttet med opdateringer i længere tid end 11.04
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay, cool.. Den guide kigger jeg lige på :D :D
<pixiarvai> hvis du ikke kan finde ud af den, så spark til mig så den bliver forbedret ;)
<Ubuntubruger2> Will do :D
<pixiarvai> i 10.04 er det så "gnome klassisk" og ikke unity man har som skrivebordmiljø, men resten virker ens
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay.. Hmm, hvorfor er der ingen drivere der skal aktiveres? :S
<pixiarvai> det kan der være flere årsager til, hvis dit grafik og netværkskort allerede er understøttet som standard, vil det ikke fremgå af listen
<pixiarvai> godt SP. , jeg laver en forklaring i guiden om det
<Ubuntubruger2> :)
<pixiarvai> kan den gå på nettet uden kabel ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeps..
<pixiarvai> super, ser grafikken pæn ud og uden "windows98 agtige bogstaverr" ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, ja, den er go' og bogstaverne er pæne og afrundede.. :)
<pixiarvai> så tror jeg at kortet er understøttet
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeps :D Men hvad med sproget.. Det er engelsk.. Hmm.. Og synes ikke at kunne ændre det inde i "language & text" ?
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#14
<pixiarvai> her er en stribe muligheder, kommandoen i p6 er ret effektiv, men det burde også kunne ordnes grafisk
<Ubuntubruger2> ..du er lidt sej til det her :)
<pixiarvai> takker, jeg har også øvet mig en del
<Ubuntubruger2> :D Håber sgu jeg blir' lige så go en dag.. Jeg er mere en haj til Windows.. Hehe..
<pixiarvai> I faq (den med sproget) har vi samlet en masse af de typiske spørgsmål og svar, så man kan med fordel lige skæmme oversigten over afsnit igennem, så man ved om der er noget som man kan bruge
 * kristian-aalborg har lige oversat nogen ting til LXDE :)
<pixiarvai> arbejd arbejd ;)
<kristian-aalborg> hej lars_t_h - jeg har et spørgsmål vedr. RAM :)
 * kristian-aalborg har lige sagt op
<pixiarvai> = mere tid til oversættelse hehe
<kristian-aalborg> ja, og joints :P
<kristian-aalborg> nej. det er gas
<pixiarvai> det staves "hash"   hehehe
<kristian-aalborg> pffffffft
<kristian-aalborg> hvem var det, jeg snakkede Unity med?
<kristian-aalborg> kan se, at den bruger .desktop filer... det er da altid noget
<lars_t_h> hej kristian-aalborg, ja?
<Ubuntubruger7> hvordan reinstaller man
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h, jeg overvejer at købe en gammel kasse og smide noget custom på til min søster
<kristian-aalborg> og så supplere den op med, hvad jeg nu kan finde billigt af RAM
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er ikke ekspert nok til at have styr på alle teknikaliteterne omkring Hz osv... så ville høre om metoden lyder okay?
<lars_t_h> Det du skal kige efter: at RAM er hurtig nok, der er nævnt 4 tider som er vigtige, arbejdsfrekvens, bus-type: SD-RAM, DDR1, DDR2, DDR3 RAM
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^
<kristian-aalborg> ja
<wangerin5> Hmm: SÃ¥ er ubuntudanmark.dk nede igen!
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål && AJenbo Der er problemer med forum:
<lars_t_h> General Error
<lars_t_h> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<lars_t_h> User ubuntudanmark_d already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections [1203]
<lars_t_h> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
<lars_t_h> wangerin true
<MikeDK> forum er oppe igen wangerin5 & lars_t_h
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, nej der er bare mange samtidige bruger
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, det med mange samtidge brugere - er det noget der arbejdes på (hosting opgradering/evt vpn)?
<AJenbo> Host skifte i i ide fasen.
<[dmp]> AJenbo: I kunne proeve at disable persistent mysql connection, hvis det er slaaet til. Hvis hosting firmaet bruger rigtig mange apache workers, kan der snildt komme rigtig mange connections i spil, uden den fordel man normalt opnaar.
<AJenbo> har vi ikke adgang til.
<AJenbo> vi har max 20 forbindelser, og forummet kan godt finde på at bruge 2 pr side.
<[dmp]> AJenbo: adgang til ? det kan styres via mysql_connect vs mysql_pconnect, saa vidt jeg husker i php-koden
<AJenbo> ok, jeg er ikke lige i hummør til at omskrive phpbb og wordpress.
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, det er jo ikke sikkert at det bliver omfattende, man kan glane lidt i deres DB lag
<lars_t_h> det jeg mener erhvis enone-liner kan klare det ...
<AJenbo> hvis du vil må du meget gerne sende en patch
<AJenbo> jeg har nogle andre pressenderend ting omkring logind og bruger navne der også skal løses først
<lars_t_h> fixe login ville være rigtig nice ...
<lars_t_h> Jeg er desværre allerede optaget af andet arbejde for Bodhi Linux, en ca 7 måneder gammel ubuntu baseret distro, kig på http://www.godhilinux.com/ AJenbo
<AJenbo> jeg skal også have oversat Pulseaudio færdig.
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, har kigget lidt på bodhi, der meget fin ud.
<lars_t_h> jeg skal nok på forum når der er nyheder om bodhi
<lars_t_h> skrive på forum
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-29
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej. Jeg er ny bruger af Linux Ubuntu. Jeg har et problem. Hvilken version af Ubuntu eller Lubuntu understøtter Ati Radeon X600 grafikkort? Da jeg ikke kan få min driver til at fungere(Det er en gammel maskine jeg sidder på)
<Ubuntubruger1> ?Hej. Jeg er ny bruger af Linux Ubuntu. Jeg har et problem. Hvilken version af Ubuntu eller Lubuntu understøtter Ati Radeon X600 grafikkort? Da jeg ikke kan få min driver til at fungere(Det er en gammel maskine jeg sidder på)
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål  <<< det er det som du bør skrive først ....... og jeg ved desværre ikke noget om det kort
 * Tak kun nvidia
<Ubuntubruger1> ah okay tak :)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger1, har du aktiveret compiz og alt det grafiklir ?
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg aner intet om compiz og alt det andet. Er ny til linux. Men jeg har prøvet at indstallere driveren fra ATI's side, men den kommer frem med en fejl rapport at den versionen ikke understøtter
<Ubuntubruger1> og hvad jeg har fundet ud af på nettet, så understøtter 11.04 ikke de gamle drivere
<pixiarvai> hvad var der af drivere inde i ydeligere drivers ?
<Ubuntubruger1> Ingen drivere overhovedet
<pixiarvai> jeg lurer på om kortet så er understøttet som default
<Ubuntubruger1> Ati x600 er et gammelt grafikkort som blev fremstillet lige da pci kom frem
<Ubuntubruger1> altså jeg skal f.eks bruge driveren til minecraft, og normalt køre jeg 70-80 fps i minecraft i windows, men vil nu begynde på linux og der har jeg kun 3-10 fps
<pixiarvai> kender du til terminalen ?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja det gør jeg
<pixiarvai> lspci | grep -i vga
<MikeDK> mener ikke x600 er understøttet af den propietære driver
<pixiarvai> jeg ville prøve at søge resultatet af kommandoen, evt tilføjet "ubuntu" til sidst i google
<Ubuntubruger1> der vil komme dette frem 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
<Ubuntubruger1> okay tak :)
<pixiarvai> yes, jeg kan desværre ikke hjælpe mere lige nu, da jeg skal spise . men MikeDK kan måske hjælpe lidt ;)
<Ubuntubruger1> hehe okay tak :)
<MikeDK> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<MikeDK> det er på min Thinkpad R52, og har ingen problemer med compiz
<MikeDK> køre lucid 10.04
<MikeDK> dog med testing repo af xorg drivers og libs
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> har lige smidt en gammel HDD (80 GB IDE) i kassen... kan det passe, at den sløver hele menageriet ned?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-30
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, kommer vel an på hastigheden på harddisken
<MikeDK> om den køre 5400rpm eller 7200rpm
<kristian-aalborg> den er cirka 2000 år gammel, så det er nok 5400 rpm
<kristian-aalborg> men det mærkelige er, at den ikke kører nogen programmer eller noget - den er bare blevet formatteret, og så har jeg kopieret lidt film over
<Jach_Anen> ?spørgsmål Jeg har prøvet på at installere Ubuntu 11.04 på min bærbar fra en DVD, men den vil ikke BOOTE fra den selvom jeg har sat BIOS så den skulle BOOTE derfra. Så nogle råd??
<kasperd> Har du bootet maskinen fra andre DVDer?
<Tak> kan du boote fra dvden på en anden maskine?
<Tak> heh
<kasperd> Det ville have været mit næste spørgsmål ;-)
<Jach_Anen> Er testet ja
<MikeDK> lyder som om drevet er sat til kun at kunne boote fra + eller - skiver
<MikeDK> er skiven brændt på samme maskine du prøver at boote fra Jach_Anen ??
<Jach_Anen> Nej. Den er brændt af en anden person og maskine
<MikeDK> k
<MikeDK> hvilken model mærke er din bærbar?
<Jach_Anen> Compaq Presario CQ61
<Jach_Anen> Processor: Intel Celeron 2.20GHz RAM: 3GB
<MikeDK> hhmmm
<MikeDK> skulle ikke være et problem at boote skiven, efter hvad jeg ka se er drevet Dual Layer + og -
<MikeDK> og med Lightscribe
<MikeDK> DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM
<MikeDK> så spørgsmålet er om du får gjort der rigtigt i BIOS så den står rigtigt
<MikeDK> der=det
<Jach_Anen> Disc drevet står først i rækkefølge så den skulle BOOTE derfra hvis der er noget. Og muligheden står også som enabled
<Jach_Anen> SÃ¥ for mig virker det som om den bliver ignoreret indtil jeg er inde i windows
<Jach_Anen> Hvis det hjælper med lidt ekstra info så har jeg installeret wubi først og afinstalleret den før jeg prøvede at installere den rigtigt.
<kasperd> Hvad var det du testede? Samme DVD i en anden computer. Eller en anden DVD i samme computer?
<Jach_Anen> Samme skive er testet i en anden computer hvor den bootede
<kasperd> Du har altså ikke testet om computeren overhovedet er i stand til at boote fra en DVD?
<Jach_Anen> Nej. Kan det så være at den sagtens kan læse den, men ikke boote pga det ikke er en CD-Rom??
<Jach_Anen> Eller USB stick
<Jach_Anen> Og i så fald. Hvor kan man se om den kan eller ej da BIOS bare viser drevet som CD_rom/DVD??
<Tak> nej, hvis det kan læse den, så kan det boote fra den
<Jach_Anen> Okay
<Jach_Anen> Hvad er der så tilbage jeg kan prøve??
<MikeDK> hhmm godt spørgsmål Jach_Anen
<Jach_Anen> Eneste ide jeg selv er USB muligheden eller prøve en anden skive f.eks. alm. CD-Rom
<Jach_Anen> Medmindre nogen har et andet bud/ide...
<Tak> det er lidt svært - hvis man ikke kan boote fra usb eller cd/dvd, hvordan skulle man installere noget?
<Jach_Anen> Jeg har ikke prøvet USB. Og tænker det kan være en fejl i disc drevet der gør den ikke registrere skiven
<kristian-aalborg> er der andre, der har haft problemer med wifi på 10.4?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har oplevet, at det var helt af r**** til på et par installationer - den forbandt fint nok, men faldt ud efter et par minutter --- så man skulle have et cron-job der genstartede /etc/networking
<Jach_Anen> Nåh men tak for forsøget :)
<kasperd> Er DVD sat som det første boot drev i BIOS opsætningen?
<kasperd> På nogle BIOS kan man trykke på en F-tast under opstart for at vælge drev til den enkelte opstart.
<kristian-aalborg> ?Spørgsmål: kan min søster finde ud af fluxbox?
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, ????
<MikeDK> kommer vel an på om hun er minded på at begynde på det
<kristian-aalborg> ja, spørgsmålet var lidt for sjov
<kristian-aalborg> hun kunne i princippet være programmør ;)
<kristian-aalborg> men jeg er som sagt ved at sætte en box op til hende... og jeg kører selv flux for tiden... det kan jo koges ned til det rene ingenting
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål hvordan starter man en consol i 11-04 ????
<pixiarvai> ctrl+alt+t
<Ubuntubruger2> tak
<pixiarvai> eller via unitypanelet>programmer>søg efter terminal
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger2> Man kan da ikke bruge et linux system hvis man ikke kan få fat ien terminal , så alle tiders tak igen nu er jeg igang  HI
 * Tak græder, så mange highlights
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål! Hejsa. Jeg er ved at overveje at skifte over til Linux styesystem men før jeg downloader den har jeg lige brug for at vide om man stadige kan skifte mellem Windows eller Linux efter behov?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger4, ja det kan du godt, det er det der hedder dualboot
<Ubuntubruger4> MikeDK. Tak for svar. så tror jeg at jeg vil prøve at lege med linux på søndag
<MikeDK> var så lidt da
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-01
<jhave_> Hej
<jhave_> Jeg har kraftigt overvejet at begynde at bruge linux som desktop har brugt det en del år som server med rigtige gode erfaringer lige fra redhat, debian, suse og cloudlinux men hvordan opsætningen af eks, ubuntu fungere det bare eller skal der en masse tilpasning til før det virker ?
<[dmp]> jhave_: I de fleste tilfælde syntes jeg har ubuntu har virket som det skal. Men du kan jo prøve en live-cd
<jhave_> [dmp]: jeg har en neetbook i overskud som jeg ikke rigtig bruger til det store, er det ikke noget med at der findes en speciel udgave til de små skærme eller er det slut ?
<[dmp]> jhave_: Jo, der er en ubuntu netbook edition. Men udover det, ved jeg intet. jeg er sikker på af een af de andre ved mere om det :)
<dmcn> nå, han forsvandt før jeg kunne fortælle om netbook edition :)
<tjohansen-arb> hej, sidder og leger med lidt crontab
<tjohansen-arb> jeg vil gerne køre en daglig opdatering og logge det i en log fil. Dette virker også fint, men hvordan får man den til at lave en timestamp i loggen?
<tjohansen-arb> Har prøvet at skrive "date" sammen med de andre kommandoer, men det komemr ikke med i loggen.
<tjohansen-arb> eks:
<tjohansen-arb> 45 14 * * * date && /usr/bin/apt-get update && /usr/bin/apt-get -y upgrade >> /var/log/cronlogs/update.log
<tjohansen-arb> anyone anyone
<tjohansen-arb> løste det med at lave en "date" lidt før den laver opdateringen så får jeg tidspunkt med i loggen.
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: du kunne evt bruge logger, saa outputtet ryger i syslog - den har jo timestamp.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-02
 * kristian-aalborg oversætter LXDE
<kristian-aalborg> directory tree...?
<askhl> mappetræ?
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det siger google translate også.. men det lyder jo idiotisk ;)
<kristian-aalborg> brugergrænseflade eller grænseflade
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<curentus> Er der nogen her der har haft succes med at få installeret AutoCAD 2011 vha. Wine ??? For jeg kan ikke få det til at du :(
<pixiarvai> det tror jeg ikke at du får held med, men metoden vil evt kunne være denne her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&Itemid=91
<curentus> Har faktisk næsten brugt den metode, bortset fra at skrifte over fra XP til Vista... Så det prøver jeg da lige.
<pixiarvai> eller win7 , det kan være løsningen
<curentus> Tja har lige prøvet, fejlen fra autocad er at den af en eller anden årsag ikke kan understøtte sproget ???
<pixiarvai> jeg ville prøve i forum, det kan være at en af de andre er faldet over et site med løsningen, jeg kan ikke lige finde fejlen
<curentus> Prøver jeg da, men tilgengæld er der så meget andet der virker super godt, bare opstart og slukketiden og at man selv kan vælge at opdatere når man vil :-)
<pixiarvai> er det en dualboot som du har lavet
<curentus> Nej bare ren Ubuntu...
<pixiarvai> ok
<curentus> hvad har du?
<pixiarvai> ren ubuntu
<curentus> Det er da det :-)
<pixiarvai> dual 10.04/11.04  den sidste er kun for at teste til guides
<curentus> Okay er det guides du selv laver eller tester du dem bare af...
<pixiarvai> begge dele
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=88
<pixiarvai> og i forum
<curentus> Nice nok, har du en hjemmeside?
<pixiarvai> også det, den side med guides er sammen med thj01, hans del er denne http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=55
<curentus> :-)
<pixiarvai> min "private" hjemmeside er denne http://christian-arvai.ooz.dk/
<curentus> Fedt nok, nu er da, da lidt læsestof :-)
<curentus> Jeg kom egentlig igang med at bruge Ubuntu fordi jeg købte et hæfte "Ubuntu Lær det selv" det var også rigtig godt.
<pixiarvai> det kan jeg da skaffe mere af ;)  http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1637
<pixiarvai> der skulle være til nogle dage hehe
<curentus> Hvordan skrifter jeg egentlig en driver ud med en anden, Ubuntu har godt nok selv valgt drivere, men har dem der passer 100 % til hardwaren...
<pixiarvai> et godt sted at starte vil måske være : Ubuntu FAQ (Ofte stillede spørgsmål) http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102 , så kan du undgå nogle af de problemer som vi har set gentagne gange i forum ... som sådan kan det være nok at skimme den igennem, så man har det i baghovedet, til hvis der evt skulle opstå nogle problemer
<pixiarvai> hvilken driver ?
<curentus> Lyd og grafik
<pixiarvai> hvis ubuntu har fundet en driver, hvorfor så skifte ?
<curentus> Har lidt problemer med min lyddriver, når jeg tilslutter mit headset i jackstikket på min computer, slår den ikke lyden fra i mine højtalere på computeren. Lidt irriterende. Men graffikken kører perfekt.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-03
<pixiarvai> ahhh, den er vist set før i forum, jeg kan bare ikke huske hvor
<curentus> Tak for chatten jeg vil gå inde og se dyner, tiden er jo bare løbet..
<curentus> Henvender mig nok igen :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Hey! :). er der en der kan hjælpe mig?
<pixiarvai> med ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-25
<Ubuntubruger9> hej alle. nogen som der kan hjælpe mig med om der findet et godt ftp server program til ubuntu helt grafisk. er meget ny til linux
<Ubuntubruger9> og også om der er lavet en ubuntu bog på dansk?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: linuxbog.dk - handler om linux generelt, maaske kan det bruges
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: filezilla er mange glad for, kan bla bruges til ftp
<Ubuntubruger9> ok. men er det ikke kun som client.
<Ubuntubruger9> har bare hørt at det skulle være mere stabilt at køre ftp server igennem linux.  perfekt med den der linuxbog.dk den skal studeres. :-)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: aah, oversaa at det skulle vaere en ftp-server
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: kender ikke lige navnet paa en server med gui opsaetning.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: men som default plejer de fleste ftp server, bare at give adgang til de brugere der er oprettet paa serveren.. saa hvis du kan oprette en alm bruger paa din server, saa burde ftp-serveren pr default give muligheden for brugeren at logge ind med ftp
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: men afhaengigt af hvad du skal bruge det til, saa overvej sftp istedet. ftp betragtes som en usikker protokol og man boer undgaa den, hvis muligt
<Ubuntubruger9> ok. jeg køre normalt med en ftp server. som er låst til den enkelte brugers ip. samt brugernavn og adgangskode. er Sftp grafisk?
<Ubuntubruger9> min server er bygget op på windows lige nu. men ønsker at komme videre hehehe.
<Zta> sftp er en del af ssh.  Og sshd -- altså ssh-serveren -- er ikke grafisk.  Men det står dig frit at koble til med en grafisk klient.
<Zta> (f.eks. FileZilla)
<Zta> Som [dmp] rigtigt nævner skal du ikke bruge ftp; brug sftp i stedet for.  Jeg tror openssh-server er installeret som udgangspunkt på Ubuntu; jeg er i hvert fald ret sikker på, at den er på Ubuntu Server.  Men hvis ud installerer den på din alm. Ubuntu (Desktop) er det nøgagtigt lige så godt.
<[dmp]> psst, Zta, han quittede for en halv time siden :)
<Zta> argh!
<saroizy> hello
<Zta> Jeg må hellere slå det Pidgin-plugin fra =)
<saroizy> http://postimage.org/gallery/s0ptgh2/
<saroizy> pictures from today's service
<saroizy> all with fresh ingredients from scandinavia
<saroizy> a lot of ingredients you will normally not use because we are not used to think of it as food:)
<jarlen> I det mindste er kanalen kendt nok til at få spammere, ikke dårligt.
<pixiarvai> jarlen,  hehe
<pixiarvai> det er vist ikke det store problem herinde
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-27
<Ubuntubruger9> hello, nogle med erfaring med litespeed webserver?
<Ubuntubruger9> Overvejer at teste det idag på en server
<Zta1> Kender den ikke.  Men hvis det er en tilfældig letvægts-http-server du er ude efter, så er lighttpd er ganske udbredt.
<cromag> ja, eller nginx
<cromag> jeg kender heller ikke litespeed
<cromag> nginx har vist et enormt godt ryg
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg leder efter noget lynhurtig
<Ubuntubruger7> hello jeg prøver at restarte min apache men før fejl spørgsmål?
<Ubuntubruger7> Den siger : [Wed Jun 27 17:52:19 2012] [error] (EAI 5)No address associated with hostname: Could not resolve host name *.80 -- ignoring!
<Ubuntubruger7> Her er min ports.conf apachefil som jeg ændret i måske har jeg glemt noget ? http://pastebin.com/KMFWBKCZ
<Ubuntubruger0> hey er da nogle spørgsmål?
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvad kan ubuntu wmware bruges til?
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger0: Det er til at installere 'computere i din computer'
<Ubuntubruger0> arh ok tak
<jarlen> Så du kan lade din maskine køre som om den er flere forskellige maskiner
<jarlen> Men hvis du ikke ved hvad det er har du næppe brug for det :)
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad med cloud?
<Ubuntubruger0> enterprise cloud
<Ubuntubruger0> er igang med at installere en ubuntu server lige nu
<jarlen> Du kan slå op hvad cloud betyder, men det vil ikke give mening med kun en computer
<Ubuntubruger0> er da ikke noget med fordeling ?
<Ubuntubruger0> fordeling af ressourcer?
<Ubuntubruger0> Så hvis man har en server, så kan man installere den og fordele dem blandt folk.
<jarlen> Nej det er lidt modsat
<jarlen> Men du kan sagtens lade flere folk bruge samme maskine
<Ubuntubruger0> Ja sagtens
<Ubuntubruger0> Men en Cloud løsning er jo fordeling mellem flere server
<Ubuntubruger0> så ressourerne ikke ligger et sted ikke sandt? - at den spreder sig på flere server+
<jarlen> bl.a.
<Ubuntubruger0> aha ok
<Ubuntubruger0> tror bare jeg installere en normal server :-)
<Ubuntubruger0> Havde en desktop før som server, men nu er det tid til en rigtig linux server :-)
<Ubuntubruger0> Ubuntu desktop
<jarlen> Det tvinger dig til at lege med terminalen, det er altid en god måde at lære på
<Ubuntubruger0> Ja, under installationen er da dukket et spørgsmål op
<Ubuntubruger0> den siger vælg dit primære net kort : trådløst eller det andet
<Ubuntubruger0> Og jeg skal bruge det trødløse lige nu, men jeg kan vel altid bruge lan senere hen.
<jarlen> Ja den brænder ikke det andet af pga. hvad du vælger nu
<Ubuntubruger0> arh nice
<Ubuntubruger0> hmmm hvad er grunden til den siger at den ikke kan finde nogle netværks?
<Ubuntubruger0> når den søger
<Ubuntubruger0> da er masser af netværks
<Ubuntubruger0> ESSID hmm hvor skaffer man det
<jarlen> Det bør du kende, hvis det er dit netværk
<jarlen> det er navnet på dit netværk, f.eks 'my network' eller 'TDC-ACGEW#53298+2fdjfa'
<Ubuntubruger0> når det er bare hvad den hedder under det trådløse ikke sandt
<Ubuntubruger0> havde engn
<Ubuntubruger0> havde engang en nabo som havde "Get you own wifi nigger " :-)
<jarlen> Den gode historie er ham der kaldte det 'crack my network', og vågner op næste morgen til et netværk der hedder 'challenge accepted'
<Ubuntubruger0> hahaha
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad skal jeg vælge af disse 2 : WEP/OPEN network eller WPA PSK
<Ubuntubruger0> Det er nok WEP/open network når det er til hjemmesider
<jarlen> Det er den type beskyttelse du har sat på dit trådløse
<Ubuntubruger0> hey, er det bedst at installere opdatering automatisk
<Ubuntubruger0> kan se da også er kommet noget landscape
<Ubuntubruger0> er du der jarlen?
<jarlen> ca.
<jarlen> Jeg legede lige med min router
<Ubuntubruger0> aha ok
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg er nåede til det punkt hvor jeg skal installere nogle punkter
<Ubuntubruger0> Open ssh jeg hagget over og mail server og manual package sellection
<Ubuntubruger0> er de andre til web jeg skal bruge lige pt
<Ubuntubruger0> da er noget da hedder DNS server skal jeg vel ikke bruge?
<jarlen> Tag en ssh-server, resten er ligegyldigt
<Ubuntubruger0> mail server+
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad gør den?
<Ubuntubruger0> er det den der får til at sende ud?
<jarlen> server mail
<Ubuntubruger0> ja den er vigtig
<jarlen> nej, det er en modtager
<Ubuntubruger0> til at php kan sende ud
<Ubuntubruger0> når det er hvis man ville hoste mail?`
<jarlen> du får nok ikke lov til at sende mails ud alligevel, jeg tror ikke det er mange udbydere der tillader det
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg er min egen udbyder .-)
<Ubuntubruger0> det en home server
<Ubuntubruger0> alle mine servere kører i home
<Ubuntubruger0> DNS server hvad kan den bruges til?
<jarlen> så du har en privat forbindelse ud til hele verden uden om TDC, Telenor osv?
<Ubuntubruger0> haha nej
<Ubuntubruger0> men hos dansk kabel tv
<jarlen> SÃ¥ er du ikke internetudbyder
<Ubuntubruger0> ja men danskabel tv da har vi frit hus
<jarlen> ok, jeg kender ikke deres regler
<jarlen> men så er de en af de få
<Ubuntubruger0> til af udsende mail?
<Ubuntubruger0> eller opsætte servere?
<Ubuntubruger0> DNS serveren er vel ikke nødvendig?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg skal bare pege domænerne mod min IP
<jarlen> du skal bare bruge en ssh
<Ubuntubruger0> hehe ok
<jarlen> Du får sikkert brug for en database og en webserver på et tidspunkt, men det kan du altid installere når du skal bruge det
<Ubuntubruger0> kan man på  nogle måde test hvor meget trafik en server kan holde til?
<jarlen> i teorien, men det kræver noget arbejde
<Ubuntubruger7> den røg lige ud
<Ubuntubruger7> troede bare det fandtes et program
<Ubuntubruger7> Jarlen er du der, jeg fik den installeret :-)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: man kan sagents lave noget trafik og kaste det efter en server. Men det bliver et meget kunstig tal.. for normalt (jeg antager at det drejer sig om en webserver), saa er der flere komponenter i spil.. fx databasen kan faa problemer foerst. Eller mange smaa filer hentes enkeltvis vs, et par store.. o.lign.
<Ubuntubruger7> aha ok
<Ubuntubruger7> dmp er du expert i route og lignende?
<Ubuntubruger7> router
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: men det er fx ab som kan bruge til at benchmarke en webserver
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: nej
<Ubuntubruger7> ab ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: aptitude show ab :)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: programmet hedder bare "ab"
<Ubuntubruger7> Arh det et program der gir nogle kald?
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg ville bare test hvor meget min server kan holde til at den crascher.
<Ubuntubruger7> Kunne bare være sjovt at vide.
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg har fået opsat min linux server, men nu ved jeg ikke hvordan jeg får den ud?
<Ubuntubruger7> kunne ikke huske rækkefølgen, jeg har allerede en server opsat i forvejen som kører
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg skulle finde min lokale ip tror jeg?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: du kan give ab en url, og saa connecter den (afhaengigt af options) med X antal forbindelser samtidigt og proever at hente url'en ned Y gange..
<Ubuntubruger7> aha kan ikke finde programmet via apt-get
<Ubuntubruger7> sidder og leder :-)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: Jeg er ikke med paa hvad du mener.. din ip adresse, kan du se med "ip a"
<[dmp]> du burde bare kunne lave en install ab
<Ubuntubruger7> ok prøver lige
<Ubuntubruger7> den kan ikke finde det program du snakker om
<Ubuntubruger7> angående det andet med ipen, så er det fordi jeg har opsat nr 2 server - med ssh osv
<Ubuntubruger7> nu skal jeg bare have den på  nettet
<Ubuntubruger7> så det er opsætningen i routeren jeg tænker på
<Ubuntubruger7> er det ikke bare en ny port  forwarding og ikke andet?
<[dmp]> det afhaenger jo af hvilken router du har.. men de fleste routere kan forwarde alt trafik til en server eller bare alt trafik til en port til en bestemt server/port.. saa fx at din IP:80 bliver sent over til din webserver
<[dmp]> det lyder rigtigt
<Ubuntubruger7> har skrevet ifconfig på nr 2
<Ubuntubruger7> og det er inet addr: 192.168.1.16 jeg skal taste ind ikke sandt
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: I routeren - jo
<Ubuntubruger7> hmm men det sjove er når jeg så ind taster min ip, hvordan skal den finde ud af hvilken server den skal connecte til?
<Ubuntubruger7> når jeg connecter via putty
<[dmp]> dine servere har nogle lokale ip adresser.. sandsynlgivis 192.168.1.x
<Ubuntubruger7> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger7> nu forstår jeg, så jeg gir den bare nogle andre port navne
<Ubuntubruger7> på den nye
<[dmp]> udover det, har du en WAN ip, den som du connecter til omverdenen med.. du kan se denne paa fx ipadresse.dk
<Ubuntubruger7> eks den gamle kører på 80
<Ubuntubruger7> så gir jeg den nye en ny https og en sftp port ?
<[dmp]> pas, det kommer an paa hvad du vil opnaa :)
<Ubuntubruger7> hmm jeg prøver lige så ser vi hvad den gør
<Ubuntubruger7> Du får lige et screenshot
<Ubuntubruger7> http://i49.tinypic.com/1q5ueh.jpg det er min nuværende opsætning fra den gamle server
<Ubuntubruger7> mit mål er bare et kunne connecte til begge server.
<[dmp]> du kan bruge de porte du har lyst til, saa du skal bare bestemme hvilken port skal pege paa serverA og en anden til serverB
<[dmp]> om du bruger https og sftp portene kan du sagents.. personligt ville jeg nok bruge en anden port hvis du kan
<[dmp]> fx 2201 -> servera og 2202 -> serverb
<Ubuntubruger7> så hvad gør jeg nu
<Ubuntubruger7> Vel at oprette en SFTP port og en HTTP ?
<Ubuntubruger7> også pege openssh porten til at bruge den pågældende port jeg angiver?
<[dmp]> altsaa i min router kan man; angive en port paa WAN siden (ud mod internettet) og en paa LAN siden (mod din server)
<[dmp]> saaledes at du fx kan forwarded WAN port 2201 til 192.168.1.16 port 22
<[dmp]> om du kan det, ved jeg ikke
<[dmp]> jeg smutter lige lidt, skal have et bad
<Ubuntubruger7> Helt super
<Ubuntubruger7> se lige denne inden du går
<Ubuntubruger7> http://i50.tinypic.com/34943fq.jpg
<Ubuntubruger7> ser den fin ud
<[dmp]> back :)
<[dmp]> det ser ikke helt fjollet ud
<Ubuntubruger7> ja og det virker :-)
<Ubuntubruger7> puha
<Ubuntubruger7> er det et tubo bad?
<[dmp]> Ja :)
<Ubuntubruger7> kender du noget til litespeed
<[dmp]> Nej, desvaerre
<Ubuntubruger7> http://www.litespeedtech.com/litespeed-web-server-downloads.html
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg er bare i tvivl om jeg skal installere PHP/SQL først også litespeed, eller om litespeed pakken indeholder det
<Ubuntubruger7> litespeed er en erstatning for apache
<[dmp]> okay
<[dmp]> apache fungerer fint til mit formaal. Man kan naa langt ved at saette sig ind i hvordan den skal saettes op - og ikke bare bruge default opsaetningen.
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja dog viser det sig at litespeed fungere hurtigere
<[dmp]> Jojo. Og hvis det er webserveren der er flaskehalsen er det interessant. Men hvis det er php-koden eller mysql, saa er man ligevidt
<Ubuntubruger7> både og ja
<Ubuntubruger7> fordi varnish og lignende tingester kan tune serveren
<Ubuntubruger7> ved ikke om de kender dem
<[dmp]> kender godt varnish.. men stadig.. hvis det er databasen eller php-koden der er problemet, saa er det der man skal kigges paa. det er jo ikke alt du kan cache dig ud fra
<[dmp]> anyway, det er en heel anden snak. min tilgang er normalt, at det er programmoeren der er det langsommeste sted, saa optimerer iforhold til udviklingstiden.. Naar man saa har performance-problemer, maa man se paa det.
<Ubuntubruger2> har i set det nye landscape.canonical.com
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-30
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har brug for hjælp!
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-01
<Ubuntubruger9> ?hvem kan hjælpe med højtalere af mærket Bose Companion 5
<Ubuntubruger7> Hi all
<[dmp]> Hej Ubuntubruger7
<Ubuntubruger2> Hejsa, jeg forsøger at installere et Nokia 21M-03 mobilt bredbåndsmodem på ubuntu 12.04 fra 3. Der følger en .deb-pakke med som jeg har installeret via softwarecenter. Der står: "Disse programmer skal køres fra terminal: NokiaInternetModem, NokiaInternetModem_AppStart, UpdateInstaller". Men nu aner jeg ikke hvad jeg skal gøre (ja, jeg er ikke særligt rutineret bruger af Ubuntu - det er måske indlysende)
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger5, du skal lige sørge for at skrive nøgleordet ?spørgsmål inden dit aktuelle sørgsmål her på kanalen, for så blir det highlighted for de fleste af os
<MikeDK> så vi ka se at der er nogen der har brug for hjælp
<MikeDK> men bliv lige hængende lidt, det ka være der er nogen der ved hvad der skal gøres, måske ahf ka hjælpe med det?
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej, tak for tippet. Men min internetforbindelse er usansyligt ustabil, og jeg aner ikke hvornår jeg bliver smidt af. Så jeg har valgt at poste på forummet istedet (så jeg ikke stiller et spørgsmål, og forsvinder mens I gør jeg ulejligheden med at svare).
<MikeDK> fornuftigt
<ahf> jeg ved intet om nokia's modems
<ahf> kun telefonerne med leenucks
<MikeDK> heh kunne jo være ahf :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål hvordan "kører" jeg programmer fra Terminal?
<jarlen> tryk enter
<Ubuntubruger5> Super, tak!
<MikeDK> heh :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-06-25
<FrostEyes> cd
#ubuntu-dk 2013-06-26
<Ubuntubruger5> hi anyone there?
<Ubuntubruger5> okay, jeg tror det foregår på dansk
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har problemer med at afspille youtube klip på min msi u100 med ubuntu 10.04, er der nogen der ved hvordan man evt. kan løse dette?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-06-29
<OZ3TL> ?spørgsmål hvad er kælenavnet for 13.04 den sidste install jeg har lavet var oneiric
#ubuntu-dk 2014-06-23
<Futte> ?spørgsmål sidder og prøver zorin. kan ikke gå ind i klokken og dato. viser det godt nok men mangler menuèn, kan man geninstaler denne og i givet fald hvordan?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-06-29
<Ubuntubruger5> nogen der kan hjælpe med hvorfor der er sort skærm efter dvale
#ubuntu-dk 2016-06-28
<scootergrisen> Hej hej
#ubuntu-dk 2017-06-28
<folmer> ?spørgsmål Jeg har sat Canonical's Livepatch service op på min ubuntu server 16.04, men jeg modtager stadig kernel updates via unattended-upgrades, og en Livepatch viser stadig ikke, at der er blevet patched noget i kernen. Måske har jeg misset noget, men jeg troede jeg slap for at opgradere kernel og dermed også reboots, når jeg benyttede Livepatch service?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-06-30
<Ubuntubruger2> ?Spørgsmål: jeg har installeret ubuntu 14.04 LTS på min gamle hp 32-bit laptop og vil gerne opgradere til 16.04.
<Ubuntubruger2> Er det så mini cd udgaven, jeg skal downloade. Kan jeg bare brænde den på en DVD og så køre installationen ved at klikke på mini.iso eller skal jeg brænde en boot disk?
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål Jeg har en gammel laptop 32 bit som kører fint med ubuntu 14.04 LTS men jeg bør vel se at komme over på 16.04 LTS? Så er det vel mini cd udgaven, jeg skal bruge. Når jeg henter den forstår jeg bare ikke, hvad jeg så skal gøre, når jeg bliver spurgt om Restore disk image?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-06-26
<Ubuntubruger0> hej der
<Ubuntubruger0> any in the other end?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg vil gerne have linux på min pc
<Ubuntubruger0> noben der kan hjælpe met det?
<Ubuntubruger8> hej
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål - jeg har en fejl, at jeg aldrig har set tidigere ved opdatering - er der mulighed for hjælp?
#ubuntu-dk 2019-06-26
<Ubuntubruger57> Hello
<Ubuntubruger57> hvad nu
<Ubuntubruger57> Mødet i Hinnerup i aften: Bliver det gennemført? - Tænker på at deltage - 7
<Ubuntubruger57> ?spørgsmål - Mødet i Hinnerup i aften: Bliver det gennemført? - Tænker på at deltage -
#ubuntu-dk 2019-06-28
<Knud> Hej! Findes der nogle ekstremt simple nybegynder sider ,.... for Windows folk .... der vil danne sig et overblik over Ubunto kommandoer?
